# TUF: Why is Mayhem Miller such an Underdog against Bisping?



## AJPerry (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been a fan of Mayhem for years.

He has good stand up skills and great ground/BJJ skills but in the online betting circles they have Bisping as a certainty to win their match up.

Am I the only one that believes Mayhem has a chance of submitting Bisping?

I can't wait to see this fight on the weekend.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 29, 2011)

I like Mayhem's chances.  I think it will be a close fight going either way!


----------



## Carol (Nov 29, 2011)

Agree with Brian.  Don't underestimate Bisping, he is an excellent fighter.  But I don't think it will be as one sided as some folks are saying.  I think they are going to have a helluva good fight.  Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2011)

*View Poll Results: who wins????*

Voters41. You have already voted on this poll

Bisping by smash 
8 19.51%
Bisping by sub 
0 0%
_Bisping by decision_ 
17 41.46%
Mayhem by smash 
1 2.44%
Mayhem by sub 
8 19.51%
Mayhem by decision 
4 9.76%
boobs 
3 7.32%
This is the poll on the U'Ks biggest MMA site, sorry about the boobs they are obligatory when having a poll on this site lol! the general opinion when people can be bothered is that it will go to Bisping on decision. It's not raising a lot of interest tbh.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2011)

An attempt at humour. Why can't Americans pronounce Bisping's name correctly btw? No one does in this excuse for something.
http://www.addictedmma.com/story-News_5569_Ranger-Up-get-personal-with-the-Count-again.php


----------



## Steve (Nov 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> An attempt at humour. Why can't Americans pronounce Bisping's name correctly btw? No one does in this excuse for something.
> http://www.addictedmma.com/story-News_5569_Ranger-Up-get-personal-with-the-Count-again.php


I think Mayhem's got a really good chance.  Bisping has always had trouble striking with power and Mayhem has a good chin.  Mayhem's striking is solid and his ground game is far better than Bisping's.

I'm not sure how to pronounce his name.  What are we saying wrong?  It seems pretty straightforward.  Is it that we say the S like a Z?  Bizping?


----------



## crushing (Nov 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> An attempt at humour. Why can't Americans pronounce Bisping's name correctly btw? No one does in this excuse for something.



You should hear us try to say "Worcestershire."


----------



## crushing (Nov 30, 2011)

Steve said:


> I'm not sure how to pronounce his name. What are we saying wrong? It seems pretty straightforward. Is it that we say the S like a Z? Bizping?



I heard Bizbing a lot in the video.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Steve said:


> I think Mayhem's got a really good chance. Bisping has always had trouble striking with power and Mayhem has a good chin. Mayhem's striking is solid and his ground game is far better than Bisping's.
> 
> I'm not sure how to pronounce his name. What are we saying wrong? It seems pretty straightforward. Is it that we say the S like a Z? Bizping?



It's Bis pin. as in BIShop or BIStro. It sounds like Bizbin when Americans say it. I've been looking on You Tube for his fights in the UK where he's been announced by an English MC, his debut and a second fight with us should be there as well as others but everything except his UFC stuff seems to have disappeared. Bit hard on the other fighters that.


----------



## Steve (Nov 30, 2011)

crushing said:


> You should hear us try to say "Worcestershire."


Wurstershire?  Or in Boston, wouldn't it just be "wooster?" 



Tez3 said:


> It's Bis pin. as in BIShop or BIStro. It sounds like Bizbin when Americans say it. I've been looking on You Tube for his fights in the UK where he's been announced by an English MC, his debut and a second fight with us should be there as well as others but everything except his UFC stuff seems to have disappeared. Bit hard on the other fighters that.


So, wait.  Is it BISHpin as in BISHOP, or BEESPIN as in BISTRO (where the I is pronounced EE)?  Or is it BisPING as in LISPING?  Or BIZpin/BIZping with the S pronounced as a Z as in Business?

Typically, I hear Bizping, and that's how I would say it... of course, unless I know how HE prefers to pronounce it.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Steve said:


> Wurstershire? Or in Boston, wouldn't it just be "wooster?"
> 
> 
> So, wait. Is it BISHpin as in BISHOP, or BEESPIN as in BISTRO (where the I is pronounced EE)? Or is it BisPING as in LISPING? Or BIZpin/BIZping with the S pronounced as a Z as in Business?
> ...




Bistro is an i not e in English lol same as bishop, bistro. Beestro sounds like a camp faux French guy. 
 It's Wooster sauce.
 Dear me, it took a time but I've found an Englishman saying Bisping! I had fun searching though as I went through a whole load of MMA videos! Bisping has a Lancashire accent btw if you wonder why he talks funny. The reporter is what Sukerkin calls a soft Southerner. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak2oRxtTSLY&feature=related


----------



## Steve (Nov 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Bistro is an i not e in English lol same as bishop, bistro. Beestro sounds like a camp faux French guy.
> It's Wooster sauce.
> Dear me, it took a time but I've found an Englishman saying Bisping! I had fun searching though as I went through a whole load of MMA videos! Bisping has a Lancashire accent btw if you wonder why he talks funny. The reporter is what Sukerkin calls a soft Southerner.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak2oRxtTSLY&feature=related


The point wasn't really to correct anyone or to allege that the pronunciation should be one way or the other.  It's that you have an accent, as do I.  Isn't it pointless to suggest that one is wrong and the other right?  

As I've been raised, it's worstersheer sauce, beestro, and bishop (not bis-hop).  Names are a little different in that people can pronounce them however they'd like.  it's their name.  So, if Bisping prefers one pronunciation over another, that's his call.

As an aside, these kinds of things drive me batty.  I mean, for someone from the UK to suggest that anyone pronounces anything wrong is laughable when most of the United Kingdom can't speak in terms you would consider acceptable.


----------



## Carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Steve said:


> Wurstershire?  Or in Boston, wouldn't it just be "wooster?"


 
"Wista"


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Steve said:


> The point wasn't really to correct anyone or to allege that the pronunciation should be one way or the other. It's that you have an accent, as do I. Isn't it pointless to suggest that one is wrong and the other right?
> 
> As I've been raised, it's worstersheer sauce, beestro, and bishop (not bis-hop). Names are a little different in that people can pronounce them however they'd like. it's their name. So, if Bisping prefers one pronunciation over another, that's his call.
> 
> As an aside, these kinds of things drive me batty. I mean, for someone from the UK to suggest that anyone pronounces anything wrong is laughable when most of the United Kingdom can't speak in terms you would consider acceptable.



Lol, I guess you have never been a radio operator, air traffic controller, air defence operator or telephonist etc then where correct pronounciation is everything. If you want howls of laughter when you say Worcestershire sauce then that's fine. The good people of Worcester don't say that and by your lights they are the arbiter of how it should be pronounced. 
The only people in the UK I don't think speak acceptably are chavs and their estuary English, everyone else is fine. 
The point of correct pronounciation is to make sure you get the right person, product or whatever, you ask a taxi driver here to go to worstershire and he not know where to take you, hence it's Wooster, then he knows. If a chap's name is Smythe and you shout Smith he'll think you mean someone else, apart from that it's polite to pronounce people's and place names correctly and politeness is as Robert Heinlein said "For me, politeness is a sine qua of civilisation'.
Oh and I don't have an accent, everybody who knows me will tell you that I speak is standard issue RAF Cranwell RP.


----------



## Steve (Nov 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Lol, I guess you have never been a radio operator, air traffic controller, air defence operator or telephonist etc then where correct pronounciation is everything. If you want howls of laughter when you say Worcestershire sauce then that's fine. The good people of Worcester don't say that and by your lights they are the arbiter of how it should be pronounced.
> The only people in the UK I don't think speak acceptably are chavs and their estuary English, everyone else is fine.
> The point of correct pronounciation is to make sure you get the right person, product or whatever, you ask a taxi driver here to go to worstershire and he not know where to take you, hence it's Wooster, then he knows. If a chap's name is Smythe and you shout Smith he'll think you mean someone else, apart from that it's polite to pronounce people's and place names correctly and politeness is as Robert Heinlein said "For me, politeness is a sine qua of civilisation'.
> Oh and I don't have an accent, everybody who knows me will tell you that I speak is standard issue RAF Cranwell RP.


I agree with you that pronouncing someone's name correctly is polite. I've said so several times now.  However, quibbling over the pronunciation of a condiment is, IMO, impolite and pointless.  If I'm ever in England, I will surely do my best not to offend you, but I can guarantee you that I will pronounce every single word with an American accent.   Because I'm American.  I speak with what is very close to a Standard American English accent similar to what you'll hear on American TV and News.  It's easy to understand and I've had no difficulty communicating with people from all areas of my country.

If politeness is, for you, a sine qua of civilization, I would invite you to take your own advice.  I've said three times now that if the guy pronounces his name in a particular way, I would do my best to say it that way.  But I've also tried, in vain, to explain to you that it's no surprise that an American would pronounce it "Bizping."  We're American.

Tez, I enjoy friendly barbs, but lately it appears to me that you're barbs aren't intended to be friendly, and that you have a real issue with Americans.  Your posts are becoming increasingly arrogant and personally insulting.  In this one, you managed to imply that I would be the object of derision and laughter, that speaking with an American accent would be considered rude, and that speaking with a British accent is the only correct way to speak English.  Is it me specifically, Americans in general or what?  What's the problem?


----------



## Steve (Nov 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> "Wista"


Yeah... that's right!   I lived in Boston for 4 months for work a few years back.  Beautiful city.  I really got a kick out of how directions downtown were given relative to the Dunkin' Donuts.



> Yeah.  Okay.  I know that place.  You see that dunkin donuts there?  You're gonna go past it and keep going until you get to another dunkin donuts on the left.  Turn there and then again at the dunkin donuts on the corner by the liquor store.  Two more blocks and you're there.



Of course, I'm exaggerating, but that's pretty close to directions I got one time.  They worked, too.  Found what I was looking for without a hitch.  Dunkin' Donuts are there like Starbucks are in Seattle.    You can actually stand in some parking lots in Seattle and see three Starbucks.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bisping is known for taking it to a judges decision sometimes (pre-interview before Chris Leben fight where he said he was going to take it to a JD) so Bisping winning by JD wouldn't surprise me at all for him not to engage Miller. But, after seeing his unsportsmanlike conduct after a few fights I'm rooting for Miller.


----------



## Buka (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think Bisping stands a chance. But that's just me.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> Bisping is known for taking it to a judges decision sometimes (pre-interview before Chris Leben fight where he said he was going to take it to a JD) so Bisping winning by JD wouldn't surprise me at all for him not to engage Miller. But, after seeing his unsportsmanlike conduct after a few fights I'm rooting for Miller.



Ah yes Leben who has cheated by taking drugs twice now.
http://addictedmma.com/story-News_5579_Chris-Leben-Suspended-Following-Failed-UFC-138-Dru.php


----------



## Steve (Dec 1, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Ah yes Leben who has cheated by taking drugs twice now.
> http://addictedmma.com/story-News_5579_Chris-Leben-Suspended-Following-Failed-UFC-138-Dru.php


Whether or not Chris Leben is struggling with an addiction to pain killers has little to do with whether or not Bisping is going to engage with Miller.  

Bisping has never had a lot of power.  He's fast and fit, has decent take down defense, but typically his fights are boring and go to a decision.  

[tangent]I think Leben is a tragic figure, and I wouldn't be surprised to see more addiction surface over the years.  The fighters at that level put themselves through a lot of physical abuse.  A few years back, the popular assertion was that MMA was safer than boxing, because of the repeated trauma, standing 8 counts and such found in boxing.  While I do believe that head trauma is greatly reduced in MMA, the rest of the body is brutalized over years of intense physical training, and I won't be at all surprised to see more stories like this come to light in the years to come.  

It's going to be like in Pro Wrestling.  While the contact in pro wrestling is loosely choreographed and predetermined, the damage the athletes do to their bodies isn't, and the subsequent addiction to prescription pain killers is common.  Mark my words, as the skill level improves across the board at the elite level of MMA, athletes are going to look for any physical advantage they can get, and we're going to see a lot of Leben's who are popping oxycontin and other pain killers so that they can train through injuries.[/tangent]


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Steve said:


> Whether or not Chris Leben is struggling with an addiction to pain killers has little to do with whether or not Bisping is going to engage with Miller.
> 
> Bisping has never had a lot of power. He's fast and fit, has decent take down defense, but typically his fights are boring and go to a decision.
> 
> ...



Why does Leben only get caught in the UK btw? If there's two fighters in a fight why do people always say that one fighters fights are always boring, surely the other fighters must also be boring or perhaps people only think they are boring.


----------



## Carol (Dec 1, 2011)

Steve said:


> Yeah... that's right!   I lived in Boston for 4 months for work a few years back.  Beautiful city.  I really got a kick out of how directions downtown were given relative to the Dunkin' Donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm exaggerating, but that's pretty close to directions I got one time.  They worked, too.  Found what I was looking for without a hitch.  Dunkin' Donuts are there like Starbucks are in Seattle.    You can actually stand in some parking lots in Seattle and see three Starbucks.



 And on the rare occasion that a dunkin donuts actually shut down, Then the directions are given With reference to where the dunkin donuts used to be. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Why does Leben only get caught in the UK btw?


Who knows?  I don't.  What's your conspiracy theory?  What I do know is that oxycontin is 





> If there's two fighters in a fight why do people always say that one fighters fights are always boring, surely the other fighters must also be boring or perhaps people only think they are boring.


First, he is boring.  The only thing exciting about him is his mouth, and that's only because he's a douchebag.  

Second, when did you become a Bisping fan?  I distinctly remember you trashing him both personally and professional.  You disparaged his skills and his character.  Why the change of heart?  A few years ago, you would be arguing my side of this.  

And third, I'm basing my observations on his body of fights.  And I agree that if you take two boring fighters, it's going to be a boring fight.   Historically, he's not a finisher.  Since his fight with Matt Hamill in 2007, he's had 11 fights, and 6 of them have gone to a decision.  Two, against Evans and Hamill, were split decisions.  Both were slow, boring, rock em sock em robots fights.  Granted, Hamill and Evans have also struggled with being boring.  Lately, Evans has begun to finish his fights, but early on he was notorious for failing to engage, dancing around the outside and bringing fights to unsatisfying decisions.  But a couple of his fights went to decisions against fighters we know are finishers.  Leben, for all of his faults, is known for staying in the pocket and banging.  He swings for the fences and it's well established that he intends to knock you out or get knocked out trying.  Same with Wandi Silva.  Taking a fight to a decision with those guys is telling.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Ah yes Leben who has cheated by taking drugs twice now.
> http://addictedmma.com/story-News_5579_Chris-Leben-Suspended-Following-Failed-UFC-138-Dru.php



Lost me on that one Tez.  The point of the post was that Bisping talked beforehand about taking the fight to a JD, NOT trying to finish the fight with Leben.  I'm not a Leben fan AT ALL, in fact, I like seeing Leben get beat (a la Munoz).  At least Leben tries to go out and finish every fight.

Bisping is not an exciting fighter to me.  I know some people like him, but I just don't like that style of sport.  I would rather see two of them engage each other instead of running around the ring (exagerating) trying to score points and leave it to the judges.  So, yes you can have one boring fighter and have a boring fight because one doesn't want to engage the other one.  There have been several fighters in the UFC who were known for having boring fights because they used what became known as "lay and pray".  They would take the other guy down and then just hold position and not do anything to advance it.  This is the reason that the UFC started to have stand ups, it gets it back to the feet and hopefully have the fighters more engaged.

That aside, my dislike of Bisping is personal because of his unsportsmanlike conduct, which you and I have discussed before and were in agreement.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well its time to see who the better fighter really is


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 3, 2011)

Id like to see a rematch of that fight.


----------



## Steve (Dec 4, 2011)

Didn't see it.  It was on Spike, a channel I don't get.  Heard Mayhem gassed in the third round.  Looks like Bisping finished, though.  i'll download the fight today.


----------



## Benevolentbob (Dec 6, 2011)

Steve said:


> Didn't see it.  It was on Spike, a channel I don't get.  Heard Mayhem gassed in the third round.  Looks like Bisping finished, though.  i'll download the fight today.


He actually gassed in the second round in my opinion. I think he got too excited and had too much emotional investment for this fight. He was doing really well in the first round, if he had kept that up he probably would have had the fight. He also showed off his granite chin this fight taking a lot of really strong hits without going down. Even when the judge called it, it was from body shots and Mayhem was still pretty there mentally. Mayhem was far too exhausted to carry on though and would have just continued to take a beating and Bisping would have ended up winning anyway by decision. I have to give Bisping credit though for acting surprisingly sportsmanlike after the fight ended. I think people give Bisping a lot more crap than he deserves and I've seen way more arrogant and rude fighters in MMA, I still wanted Mayhem to win though.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bisping gets a lot of aggro from Americans, he responds because he hasn't the sense not to which gives them more ammunition against him. While he does have an arrogant attitude (it runs in the family, his father is worse) he was not  unsportsmanlike after fights he's had before the UFC. It suits the UFC to wind him up of course and be the baddie. Theres two fighters in the cage, if one of them is 'boring' what does it say about the other?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ing-from-the-abattoir-to-america-2358622.html


I'm saying nothing but where you read the bit about his brother and the pick axe turn it around for the truth.


----------

